# Rim width / offset opinions



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Im looking to get some wheels for my new tires 28x10x12 dirt devil xt should i go 12x8 vision buckshots with 2+6 offset 12x8 outbacks with 4x4 offset pr 12x7 4+3 offset. What ones will give me the widest stance i have a 2 inch lift and would like some stability with the larger tires


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

With any IRS you should look to offsets where the first number is either equal to or higher then the second because of the side loading of the bearings. 4+2,4+3,5+3,4+4 are all safe. Although many people use like 2+4s, 2+6s they are murder on many parts and on front the bar-whip is greatly increased and are the cause for many broken knuckles.


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

So the 4+4 should be ok will they have enough offset ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

007brute said:


> So the 4+4 should be ok will they have enough offset ?


 Sure. Remember that the stock wheels only had like about 1.5" to the outside so the 4s are 2.5" each wider. That's 5"s wider overall...and most of that will be outside the fenders. 

I run 14"s with 5+3 offsets and I went with 2" overfenders and they barely cover them. Your 4s will be another inch each-2"s total. I am at 49.5 " wide with 11" wide tires.


----------



## 007brute (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok great thanks alot man


----------

